# More about diet sodas,etc.



## rkunsaw (Mar 7, 2013)

Just read this while ago. It's what I've been saying for years.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-mark-hyman/diet-soda-health_b_2698494.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2013)

I couldn't get the page to load, but agree that diet sodas are poison...never liked them, never will.  If I HAD to bring myself to drink a diet soda, it would be this one with Stevia...http://www.zevia.com/ .  It's so easy to take a plain seltzer water, and add an unsweetened juice of choice for flavor, regulating strength...sometimes just a hint is nice, can be custom-made for personal preference...don't know why more folks don't opt for that, especially diabetics. :strawberry:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 7, 2013)

I haven't drank soda for several years.  Diet Coke was my choice of poison, but never soda that wasn't diet.  One day I realized they did not quench my thirst, but seemed to make me thirstier.  Also, I was burnt out on the taste. I started drinking unsweetened ice tea, and plain seltzer with lime or lemon and sometimes a squirt of cherry juice.  Those drinks really do quench a thirst for me.  

Here in the South sweet ice tea is a popular drink, and when I say sweet, I mean sweet.


----------



## FishWisher (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry... I just can't bring myself to click on the Huffington Post site. layful:

Excuse me. Time to go pour this evening's second Collins. Fresca with its artificial sweetener (mmmmm), lemon juice, vodka, a slice of lime and a cherry! Life is good.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 8, 2013)

Seabreeze...I checked and it loaded for me. We sweeten drinks with stevia too.

Ozarkgal....Our tea isn't so sweet and these days we use stevia.

Fishwisher....I am about as conservative as you can get but that is where the article led to.I guess liberals can be healthy too.


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 8, 2013)

I drink regular soda very rarely and never diet. They always tasted like metal on my tongue anyway but I do not know why. Anyone else notice that diet sodas have a metallic taste?


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Mar 8, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Seabreeze...I checked and it loaded for me. We sweeten drinks with stevia too.
> 
> Ozarkgal....Our tea isn't so sweet and these days we use stevia.
> 
> Fishwisher....I am about as conservative as you can get but that is where the article led to.I guess liberals can be healthy too.



About a year ago, my wife stopped buying diet Coke and began drinking water. Needless-to-say, I quit drinking Diet Coke as well.  But, I've never been a big plain water drinker. I'm reminded of WC Field's comment when asked if he drank water " I never touch the stuff; fish function in it." 
While working 8-5, I drank a pot of coffee with powdered creamer and Sweet-n-low, but now that I'm not in the corporate world, I drink coffee with Stevia, carbonated flavored water and diet Arnold Palmers, artificially sweetened.

And as for the Huffington Fish Wrapper......no comment.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 8, 2013)

I only drink filtered water Nothing else.

First thing in the morning I filter water through coffee grounds. I sometimes filter water through tea leaves. I often have water that's been filtered through a cow. In the evening I like to have a glass that's been filtered through some grapes.


----------



## pchinvegas (Mar 8, 2013)

I probably drin a carbonated beverage once a week. I drink a lotta water, and sometimes a fruit juice


----------



## FishWisher (Mar 8, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I only drink filtered water Nothing else.
> 
> ...I often have water that's been filtered through a cow...



A couple of spigots come to mind. I'll stick with the one that has four of 'em! I love your way of filtering water!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> I drink regular soda very rarely and never diet. They always tasted like metal on my tongue anyway but I do not know why. Anyone else notice that diet sodas have a metallic taste?



Definitely. I never liked them because of that - it was metallic-tasting and just plain ... weird-tasting. Not that I'm much for regular sodas anyway, but the diet are REALLY out-of-bounds for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I only drink filtered water Nothing else.
> 
> First thing in the morning I filter water through coffee grounds. I sometimes filter water through tea leaves. I often have water that's been filtered through a cow. In the evening I like to have a glass that's been filtered through some grapes.



I'm having some water now, that's been filtered through hops. layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> I drink regular soda very rarely and never diet. They always tasted like metal on my tongue anyway but I do not know why. Anyone else notice that diet sodas have a metallic taste?



Always hated the taste of diet soda myself, weird aftertaste.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 9, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> I drink regular soda very rarely and never diet. They always tasted like metal on my tongue anyway but I do not know why. Anyone else notice that diet sodas have a metallic taste?



I've never liked diet soda. About the only time we have soda at home is when I make some ice cream and we have root beer Floats.Sometimes on a trip we'll get a root beer or cream soda to drink along the way.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2013)

Right now I'm down in my basement laboratory, working on diet coffee.

I'm going to be RICH!!!! 

Well, heck, I mean, they already HAVE this:


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 9, 2013)

I rarely drink soda.  I don't like the taste of diet soda.  If I'm gonna sin and have a Coke, I'm gonna have the real thing straight up, ice cold, out of the can.  It happens three or four times every summer.

Neither hubby or I can handle all the refined sugar we used to.  So now our beverage of choice is water or my own blend of tea.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 9, 2013)

I have several gallons of dehydrated water I keep in the pantry for emergencies. It's much easier to store that way.


----------

